# Canadian Reptile Expo Video



## JohnathanO (Nov 3, 2010)

If anyone is interested in seeing a few animals from the Canadian Reptile Expo heres a short video. (sorry tortoises aren't too popular at our shows)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KlKTmOOxNA


----------



## Isa (Nov 3, 2010)

Nice video, I already went to the montreal show and same here there were not a lot of tortoises


----------



## Shelli (Nov 4, 2010)

That was cool thanks for sharing, I felt bad for the little possum I'm sure he was just delighted to be in an expo full of snakes.. LOL...


----------



## JohnathanO (Nov 4, 2010)

@Isa- I've been going to the shows for almost 10 years here in Toronto and always hope for more torts. There's usually a couple (red foots, sulcatas) and recently there have been a few Greeks and yellow foots, and occasionally Russians. Hopefully we'll have more in the future. 

@Shelli-Haha I agree. 
I'm pretty disappointed, I remember looking at that booth but never noticed the possums  i'll have to look for them next time.


----------



## optimus (Nov 8, 2010)

very nice video to share! never go in the show but i like this video very much thanks for posting it!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## tortoises101 (Dec 29, 2010)

JohnathanO said:


> @Isa- I've been going to the shows for almost 10 years here in Toronto and always hope for more torts. There's usually a couple (red foots, sulcatas) and recently there have been a few Greeks and yellow foots, and occasionally Russians. Hopefully we'll have more in the future.
> 
> @Shelli-Haha I agree.
> I'm pretty disappointed, I remember looking at that booth but never noticed the possums  i'll have to look for them next time.



I don't get why Canada has so few torts...the amount we have is almost miniscule compared to USA.


----------



## Isa (Dec 29, 2010)

I think it is because we have a law that says that all reptiles must be bred in Canada. I do not even know why myself, most people do not even know what the word "tortoise" mean!


----------



## cueboy007 (Dec 29, 2010)

Isa said:


> I think it is because we have a law that says that all reptiles must be bred in Canada. I do not even know why myself, most people do not even know what the word "tortoise" mean!



Even if they heard of the word "tortoise", they still don't really know what's the difference from "turtle"...


----------



## Isa (Dec 29, 2010)

cueboy007 said:


> Isa said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is because we have a law that says that all reptiles must be bred in Canada. I do not even know why myself, most people do not even know what the word "tortoise" mean!
> ...


lol so true!


----------



## tortoises101 (Dec 30, 2010)

It just doesn't make sense. Between Canada and USA, there is no fence, wall, or anything, just an invisible line. And since I'm on the Canadian side of the invisible line, I have access to very few species of tortoises. While someone living on the other side of the line can buy and keep just about anything they want.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 30, 2010)

Climate??


----------



## Isa (Dec 30, 2010)

I think Climate is a reason but what I do not understand is there are a lot of snake keepers. In a lot of provinces, winters are very cold, so it makes it impossible to keep a tortoise outside all year long.


----------



## tortoises101 (Dec 31, 2010)

Isa said:


> I think Climate is a reason but what I do not understand is there are a lot of snake keepers. In a lot of provinces, winters are very cold, so it makes it impossible to keep a tortoise outside all year long.



Isa your note on the snake keepers DOES make sense. In all the expos I went to, snakes were by far the most numerous, and chelonians were added as if they were an afterthought.
As for the climate, does it effect breeding? Like would an indoor keeper in Canada have a lesser chance of hatchlings than a breeder in South California who can keep his/her torts outdoors year round?


----------



## Isa (Dec 31, 2010)

tortoises101 said:


> Isa your note on the snake keepers DOES make sense. In all the expos I went to, snakes were by far the most numerous, and chelonians were added as if they were an afterthought.
> As for the climate, does it effect breeding? Like would an indoor keeper in Canada have a lesser chance of hatchlings than a breeder in South California who can keep his/her torts outdoors year round?



That is a good question!


----------

